# Need to buy Mono Laser printer for small office



## justgothere (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi friends,

I was using a xerox 3117 model which has conked. My needs are :-

1. Mono Laser printer , hardy. Don't need high print quality, average quality will be acceptable

2. Should be compatible with windows XP and Windows 8

3. Budget stretchable upto 8K

4. Tonar refilling cost should be minimal

5. Ready to buy online hence links are welcome

Regards


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 28, 2015)

Ricoh

Ricoh, Ricoh SP 210SU Multifunction Laser Printer With 128 MB Memory(With Scan to USB Feature) Ricoh SP 210SU Multifunction Laser Printer With 128 MB Memory(With Scan to USB Feature) Price in India: Buy Online on Snapdeal

Refilling with original ink-₹300/ 

ASS- Best in Pune and Ahmednagar at least.

Within 24hrs onsite service.


----------



## justgothere (Sep 28, 2015)

thanks mate . any other suggestions from anyone else ?

regards


----------



## satinder (Sep 29, 2015)

HP 1020
is best in this budget.
Check Amazon 
Flipkart etc for deals.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 24, 2015)

I would prefer HP 1020


----------



## maheshn (Oct 25, 2015)

justgothere said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I was using a xerox 3117 model which has conked. My needs are :-
> 
> ...



HP 1020 gives you unbeatable refillability and reliability. Cartridge is just a plastic box filled with powder, and can be refilled with ease (No chips etc. present on it).

Starts at around 7350/- online. You may get a better deal if you look around. 

Else go for the Canon Laser Shot LBP 2900B - It is exactly the same printer rebranded and can use the same cartridge (HP 12A). Starts around 7000/-

(I have been using one for the better part of 5 years).


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 26, 2015)

maheshn said:


> Else go for the Canon Laser Shot LBP 2900B - It is exactly the same printer rebranded and can use the same cartridge (HP 12A). Starts around 7000/-



Is this model still available ?? i thought it got dicontinue


----------



## maheshn (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes, it's still available. (Both online & in shops). 

One link at

*www.flipkart.com/canon-lbp-2900b-s...srno=p_1&query=canon+lbp&otracker=from-search


----------

